# How can you use 2 phones while doing uber



## Top_uberdriver305 (Apr 15, 2016)

Sometimes when I'm driving I notice other uber drivers with 2 phones how does that works guys using 2 devices ?? Do I need wifi on my phone???(hotspot)


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I use a phone with a tablet. enable the phone with hotspot for tablet wifi. Monitor pax app and rider app simultaneously so you know EXACTLY when surge ends or changes. I accept rides on tablet for tablet navigation; it's so much easier to see. 










My new motto, keep your surge earnings above UBER's earnings, you deserve it.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

With Lyft, you can run the app on 2 devices simultaneously and they work together, meaning both devices accept rides, navigate, etc. Kinda cool cuz u can waze and google together because we all know neither are perfect. But, with Uber, only one device works; if you try to go online with both devices, it says you are using the app on another device. sux


----------



## Top_uberdriver305 (Apr 15, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> I use a phone with a tablet. enable the phone with hotspot for tablet wifi. Monitor pax app and rider app simultaneously so you know EXACTLY when surge ends or changes. I accept rides on tablet for tablet navigation; it's so much easier to see.
> 
> View attachment 36530
> 
> ...


Thanks you been very helpful ..


----------



## Brownie82 (Apr 16, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for posting this. 

Initially, I was considering 2 phones. My current phone with the hotspot and my old deactivated phone. My current phone has a huge screen, for navigation and accepting rides. I figured I'd get a bluetooth headset for directions (I need the spoken directions as well, especially in DC.) and talk on the phone just in case I get an emergency call from my kid's school. Then, I'll just use the other for music. I've only driven for a day, but so far no one seems to care that I'm using the plain radio. So, I'm thinking about just sticking with the one phone.


----------

